# Decided on the old country Pecos smoker from Academy. Now what!?



## Kevin Haynes (Jun 3, 2019)

So I made my decision on my smoker and will do my first ever smoking. I know the rig will need to be seasoned and taken care of so what would you guys suggest doing or using to properly get this thing ready to roll. What kind of oil, how often afterwards,how can I tell it's ready, and any other suggestions on how to keep it protected and clean for its entire life.(will buy matching cover and eventually will be sitting under large awning) but if NOT under awning and exposed to the outdoors, what would you do? Thanks guys.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 3, 2019)

Keep it covered, keep it seasoned and keep it clean.  It’ll serve you well. There are several seasoning options but name of the game it to use an oil with a higher smoke point (peanut, flaxseed, canola) are good choices.  Lodge has a cast iron seasoning spray, i just bought a case of 6 on amazon for $55. 

How often you need to season will be based on how vigorously you clean it, and also how often you use it.  Typically one good seasoning should last a while if you clean after every cook, or shortly thereafter.

Typical protocol is it coat the entire cooking chamber and racks with oil, then heat her up for a good hour or so, then shut your vents most of the way and let it smoke cure until the fire runs out. I’m sure there are other ways but that how I roll.  Cleanup will be based on your rig.  I steam clean but I also have a grease valve in my Langs which allow for proper drainage of all moisture. 

Keep it clean, seasoned and free of rust by covering when not in use. My Lang patio has never been under cover but you can’t tell it because of how I care for her.

By the way your decision to get an old country was a good one.  They make a fine stick burner.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 3, 2019)

I'll just add , don't coat it to thick with oil to start off , or it might turn into a sticky mess .


----------



## Kevin Haynes (Jun 3, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I'll just add , don't coat it to thick with oil to start off , or it might turn into a sticky mess .


Just a soft coat over it all? Not dripping off I suppose? Haha


----------



## JWFokker (Jun 5, 2019)

A VERY thin coat. Canola, vegetable, flaxseed, peanut, sesame are all good. Run it at 400F for an hour.


----------



## Twangin (Jun 11, 2019)

Only had my OC Pecos for a month and I’m loving mine! Have you cooked in yours yet?


----------



## Kevin Haynes (Jun 11, 2019)

Twangin said:


> Only had my OC Pecos for a month and I’m loving mine! Have you cooked in yours yet?


Just seasoned it and have not cooked yet. Temperature was all over the place when I fired it up to season it...its scaring me lol every little adjustment on the door and stack makes a ton of difference it seems like...any suggestions on keeping it steady? Tuning plates?


----------



## Twangin (Jun 11, 2019)

Kevin Haynes said:


> Just seasoned it and have not cooked yet. Temperature was all over the place when I fired it up to season it...its scaring me lol every little adjustment on the door and stack makes a ton of difference it seems like...any suggestions on keeping it steady? Tuning plates?



I’m working on fire management as well.. as a matter of fact I just posted a question on this topic in the ‘Wood Smoking’ section.. hopefully some experienced folks will chime in there. 

As for my experience so far, yes, the airflow is very “lively” based on adjustments you make at the firebox side. I think (and hope) it’s just a matter of learning to build a better coal bed and letting the flames go away before you put the meat on. Then maybe it’s a matter of finding one spot with the intake and leave it there.  

One free mod that I’ve done (and suggest) is taking the slotted firebox tray (bottom one) and putting it in the cook chamber butted up against the inlet side baffle all the way to the right.  Then use the mesh firebox too grate as the bottom grate to hold your fire. What I achieved with this was only an approximate 20 degree difference from far right side to far left side of the cook chamber. I think that’s really good for a budget smoker and not having tuning plates.


----------



## Kevin Haynes (Jun 11, 2019)

Twangin said:


> I’m working on fire management as well.. as a matter of fact I just posted a question on this topic in the ‘Wood Smoking’ section.. hopefully some experienced folks will chime in there.
> 
> As for my experience so far, yes, the airflow is very “lively” based on adjustments you make at the firebox side. I think (and hope) it’s just a matter of learning to build a better coal bed and letting the flames go away before you put the meat on. Then maybe it’s a matter of finding one spot with the intake and leave it there.
> 
> One free mod that I’ve done (and suggest) is taking the slotted firebox tray (bottom one) and putting it in the cook chamber butted up against the inlet side baffle all the way to the right.  Then use the mesh firebox too grate as the bottom grate to hold your fire. What I achieved with this was only an approximate 20 degree difference from far right side to far left side of the cook chamber. I think that’s really good for a budget smoker and not having tuning plates.


Well I have the tuning plates in hand. I may as well give them a whirl. Is using the cooking grate on the firebox side for the coal bed, not too high off the bottom of the box? Seems to me like the fire would be right level with the baffle hole. Not sure if that is the goal. I do understand that it allows more airflow/oxygen up under it which is nice. I also kind if wanted to save that grate for possibly using it to cook on


----------



## Twangin (Jun 12, 2019)

Kevin Haynes said:


> Well I have the tuning plates in hand. I may as well give them a whirl. Is using the cooking grate on the firebox side for the coal bed, not too high off the bottom of the box? Seems to me like the fire would be right level with the baffle hole. Not sure if that is the goal. I do understand that it allows more airflow/oxygen up under it which is nice. I also kind if wanted to save that grate for possibly using it to cook on


I’ve wondered myself whether it was too high in the firebox or not.. buts definitely not level with the baffle. I definitely like it for the good airflow. My plan is to maybe get tuning plates, then take the original fire tray, add more holes to it for airflow, and place it back into the firebox. 

Where did you get your tuning plates?


----------



## Kevin Haynes (Jun 12, 2019)

In Irving tx. A shop called WESTERN SHEET METAL. I have 5 quarter in steel plates at 4 inches wide by 14 ³/4 long. $40 even. Familiar with Irving Tx?


----------



## Twangin (Jun 12, 2019)

Kevin Haynes said:


> In Irving tx. A shop called WESTERN SHEET METAL. I have 5 quarter in steel plates at 4 inches wide by 14 ³/4 long. $40 even. Familiar with Irving Tx?


I’ve heard of that area but being from NC and never having been to Texas I’m not familiar. I may start calling around to some of the metal works shops around here.


----------



## Kevin Haynes (Jun 12, 2019)

Twangin said:


> I’ve heard of that area but being from NC and never having been to Texas I’m not familiar. I may start calling around to some of the metal works shops around here.


Oh my you need to come to Texas my friend. If you are ever in the dallas/fort worth area holler at me. Or just go to central Texas if you want bbq that will knock your socks off. I was told by my guy at the sheet metal place that 3/16 steel would be a little cheaper and pretty much same results but I went ahead and went 1/4inch.


----------



## Twangin (Jun 12, 2019)

Kevin Haynes said:


> Oh my you need to come to Texas my friend. If you are ever in the dallas/fort worth area holler at me. Or just go to central Texas if you want bbq that will knock your socks off. I was told by my guy at the sheet metal place that 3/16 steel would be a little cheaper and pretty much same results but I went ahead and went 1/4inch.


Awesome, will do man! It’s definitely top 2 in my next places to visit. Dying to see how that TX bbq stacks up to the old school Eastern NC bbq scene around here. Seems that it’s absolutely exploded around your parts out west, and that’s awesome!


----------



## Kevin Haynes (Jun 12, 2019)

Twangin said:


> Awesome, will do man! It’s definitely top 2 in my next places to visit. Dying to see how that TX bbq stacks up to the old school Eastern NC bbq scene around here. Seems that it’s absolutely exploded around your parts out west, and that’s awesome!


And I want to see what all the craze is about out your way...farthest bbq I have had your way Is Alabama. (ROLL TIDE!) we have beef ribs the size of your arms down here and they are sent straight from heaven. I frequent Austin Texas a lot and everytime I visit I stop at Franklin's and have been first in line everytime. (Arrive at 330am) maybe if the times add up I will save you a spot.


----------



## Twangin (Jun 12, 2019)

Austin is exactly where we plan to visit! The beef ribs I see on Instagram from the TX folks look AWESOME! Our claim to fame around here is Sam Jones BBQ/ Skylight Inn BBQ (which is the original joint ran by the same family). I guess you could say whole hog bbq over wood coals is king around here.. probably equivalent to traditional brisket in TX.


----------



## Kevin Haynes (Jun 12, 2019)

Twangin said:


> Austin is exactly where we plan to visit! The beef ribs I see on Instagram from the TX folks look AWESOME! Our claim to fame around here is Sam Jones BBQ/ Skylight Inn BBQ (which is the original joint ran by the same family). I guess you could say whole hog bbq over wood coals is king around here.. probably equivalent to traditional brisket in TX.


Oh wow! Adding it to my list. Top 5 in Texas to hit are arguably-
5- Blacks bbq (Austin or Lockhart Texas)
4- LaBarbecue (Austin)
3-Cattleack bbq(Dallas)
2-Franklins bbq(Austin) 
1- Snows bbq (Lexington)
Would also add "Heim bbq" (fort worth) in between 4 and 5.


----------



## curtisr (Jun 17, 2019)

I just got a Old Country Over and Under Smoker for Fathers Day from Academy. Got a great deal on it because it was missing a grate. Now I'm trying to find out where I can buy one from but I'm having a problem locating Old Country. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kevin Haynes (Jun 17, 2019)

curtisr said:


> I just got a Old Country Over and Under Smoker for Fathers Day from Academy. Got a great deal on it because it was missing a grate. Now I'm trying to find out where I can buy one from but I'm having a problem locating Old Country. Any suggestions?


What grate is missing and where are you located?


----------



## curtisr (Jun 18, 2019)

The top one that goes over the smoke chamber. I hope it also fits over the firebox as well. I was hoping to grill over the firebox. It only came with one grate. I'm in Wilsonville Alabama.


----------



## Kevin Haynes (Jun 18, 2019)

curtisr said:


> The top one that goes over the smoke chamber. I hope it also fits over the firebox as well. I was hoping to grill over the firebox. It only came with one grate. I'm in Wilsonville Alabama.


Oh nice! ROLL TIDE! Have you tried any local sheet metal or fabrication companies?


----------



## curtisr (Jun 19, 2019)

No but that is my next step.


----------



## Kevin Haynes (Jun 19, 2019)

curtisr said:


> No but that is my next step.


If you were here in the Dallas area of Texas I would recommend going to my guy here at western sheet metal. They always make whatever you dream up


----------



## Smoky Momo BBQ (Jul 4, 2019)

I have had my Pecos for just about a year and I absolutely love it. I have done several Cooks on it and I have it figured out just take your time you will learn it. I usually start with a good bed of charcoal and then add in a couple sticks, most of the time it will take an hour or just over an hour to get to the temp I'm looking for it will hold Rock Steady between 250 and 280. I always clean out my ass after I'm done using it and remove any of the drippings off the bottom with a putty knife. I'm in North Carolina but I love the taste of Texas BBQ I tend to lean towards Texas when I do my smokes I'm not really big on the vinegar flavor in North Carolina. Best of luck.


----------



## Kevin Haynes (Jul 4, 2019)

Smoky Momo BBQ said:


> I have had my Pecos for just about a year and I absolutely love it. I have done several Cooks on it and I have it figured out just take your time you will learn it. I usually start with a good bed of charcoal and then add in a couple sticks, most of the time it will take an hour or just over an hour to get to the temp I'm looking for it will hold Rock Steady between 250 and 280. I always clean out my ass after I'm done using it and remove any of the drippings off the bottom with a putty knife. I'm in North Carolina but I love the taste of Texas BBQ I tend to lean towards Texas when I do my smokes I'm not really big on the vinegar flavor in North Carolina. Best of luck.


That's good to hear man. I've got about 3-4 cooks in on mine and I think I'm figuring it out. Not there yet but I'm at the point if testing different size splits. I went from about 12" to about 8 or 9ish inch splits. It seems to be the thinner splits do better because when I throw on a pretty hefty one about 4" it seems to just be black(wood) and not burn through if that makes sense. Like a rock....or is this normal? Haha


----------



## Smoky Momo BBQ (Jul 4, 2019)

I get my bags of wood from Academy Sports and I guess you could say mine are on the smaller side. I'd like using cherry and pecan mostly. I would love to find a place locally where I can buy buy a pickup truck bed full. You can also try to lay the next split on top of the Firebox it will help get it dry and it will light really fast when you put it in the fire.


----------



## Twangin (Jul 4, 2019)

Smoky Momo BBQ said:


> I have had my Pecos for just about a year and I absolutely love it. I have done several Cooks on it and I have it figured out just take your time you will learn it. I usually start with a good bed of charcoal and then add in a couple sticks, most of the time it will take an hour or just over an hour to get to the temp I'm looking for it will hold Rock Steady between 250 and 280. I always clean out my ass after I'm done using it and remove any of the drippings off the bottom with a putty knife. I'm in North Carolina but I love the taste of Texas BBQ I tend to lean towards Texas when I do my smokes I'm not really big on the vinegar flavor in North Carolina. Best of luck.



I hear ya! I’m in NC too.. love my NC style bbq but I’ve had it so much I really do enjoy smoking the Texas stuff routinely. Loving the Pecos ALOT! This week I actually picked up six 1/4” steel plates from a local steel shop to use as tuning plates. Can’t wait to try them out over my vacation next week!


----------



## daveman92789 (Feb 29, 2020)

I have a pecos as well. I built a convection plate for mine & temps did good it was just too restrictive. I'm testing out a new idea of temperature control that is based off the LSG design. Mine is currently a prototype so it doesn't look good but it works good. I'm going to play with the size of the plate before I fab up one that looks nicer....


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Mar 17, 2020)

Kevin Haynes said:


> Oh wow! Adding it to my list. Top 5 in Texas to hit are arguably-
> 5- Blacks bbq (Austin or Lockhart Texas)
> 4- LaBarbecue (Austin)
> 3-Cattleack bbq(Dallas)
> ...


Terry blacks in Austin ...


----------

